# Lookin at another new ar remington r25 243 any info on them?



## jas41

I'm lookin to by a new ar in 243 caliber. What do you think about the remington ars r25? Looked in to DPMS and Armalite also, there all about the same money. Or should i just say the hell with 243 and go to 308 instead?


----------



## El Gato Loco

I bought an R-25 in 308 and it jammed a live round and the bolt after 1 trip to the range. Had to take it to the gunsmith to get the live round out, and shipped it back to Remington. They found some burrs or something on the bolt. I just sold it the next week, and haven't looked back.

I hate to give a gun a poor review, and i'm sure it was probably just a fluke with this one that I owned, but it rubbed me the wrong way. Plus, for an AR style rifle, that thing was a heavy BEAST!

Good luck. Keep us posted on what you decide to do!


----------



## knapper

I have heard that about the larger ar's. One guy told me that he got one and it was so heavy that he would proably not hunt with it too much.


----------



## jas41

DPMS had a light weight 243 in a ar platform that weighs in alittle under 8 pds were the others are all around 1o pds or more! The weight is a killer of these types of big bores, when looking at using for all around gun, not just for yotes or fox. Thanks so far for the info


----------



## bar-d

jas41 said:


> DPMS had a light weight 243 in a ar platform that weighs in alittle under 8 pds were the others are all around 1o pds or more! The weight is a killer of these types of big bores, when looking at using for all around gun, not just for yotes or fox. Thanks so far for the info


jas, just a suggestion but you might want to research the 6.8 SPC. Out to 300 yds it has about 70% of the ballistic capabilities of the .308 Winchester. Search for ballistic comparisons between the 6.8 and other calibers you are interested in. It is not a long range, past 300 yds, cartridge but IMHO is a performer out to that distance. You might like what you find out.


----------



## youngdon

If you plan on hunting anything larger than deer I would opt for the .308 cal. it's a little on the large side for yotes and fox but you don't have to worry about either of those turning on you, or your dinner running off either.


----------



## RoughNeck

I looked at the 308 and it is a heavy one, now my buddy just got a 6.8 and its a lighter gun and has a nice recoil on it but I only fired it a cpl of times and like it.


----------



## jas41

I see that alot of places build the 6.8. Is that a newer cartridge or what is it compared to? The 6.8 intrests me but don't know anything about it. Anybody know where to look for info on it?


----------



## huntfishski

They also have that r25 in 7mm-08. I love the .243 cartridge but my son shoots a 7mm-08 and I would consider that round also. He has killed two deer, one coyote (off hand the little s*%t!) and a pig with that round. All of them went right down. It is real light shooting and is a flat shooter. But for an ar10, if it is too heavy then go back to the 6.8. I put a 20" barrel on my ar15 in .223 and it is heavier than I would like but it does shoot.


----------



## breatheandsqueeze

One thing you might consider doing is going to the .243 WSSM. I am having one built as we speak and performance wise it will out shoot a standard .243. Mine is being built as a carry coyote rifle that will be pretty light to pack around and according to ballistics tables it will shoot a 58 grainer above 4000 fps!!!!!!!! My brother has an AR-10 in the .243 and it is he!! on coyotes but it is a beast and the trigger is horrible. 
The smith called me today and I should have it before Xmas WoooooHooooo. 
When I get it complete I will post a few gun porn pics.
Later 
B&S


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Good Choice BAS---wssm 243--lets us know how she performs---I like my 25 wssm in my M-70 win______SB*


----------



## ebbs

Woooohoooo gun porn!


----------



## bar-d

jas41 said:


> I see that alot of places build the 6.8. Is that a newer cartridge or what is it compared to? The 6.8 intrests me but don't know anything about it. Anybody know where to look for info on it?


 Just google or bing 6.8 spc and you will have plenty of choices.


----------



## knapper

Another good one is the 6.5 Grendel, yes I love the 6.5 in any flavor.


----------



## Rasch Chronicles

I wrote a review on the R25, and one of my suggestions was to see it in 260 Remington (6.5-08), and 358 Winchester (a 35-08 if you will.) The ballistics of any 6.5 are impressive, and if they could bring that in at a reasonable weight, it would be the cat's meow. 

Now about that 358...

I'll be writing something on that soon!

Best Regards,<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
Albert A Rasch<o></o>
The Rasch Outdoor Chronicles<o></o>
http://trochronicles.blogspot.com/2010/12/range-reviews-remington-r-25-multi.html] The Range Reviews: Remington R-25 Multi-Caliber Rifle[/URL]<o></o>


----------

